# Oh no!



## MelM. (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya,
This is my third attempt at iui and today i got another horrible negative result. I feel so grim. My af hasn't started(probably the pessaries) so I was feeling a bit more positive and hoping. But no!
I hate test day! It's been so awful up to now all I want to do is cry! The thought of more tablets and jabs and trips to the clinic is unbearable. I feel worn out! 
We're looking at having a break which should do us both good. DH is finding it all tough going too.
Sorry to moan!
Much love. Mel


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi Mel,

So very sorry it didn't work for you this month.
Sending you a huge ^group^.

A break sounds a good idea. We all need time out from time to time from the rollercoaster ride of IF.

Don't worry about moaning as we all need to do that as well.

Take care of yourself and your DH,
Luv
Gail x


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi mel,
I know how you feel my af arrived today. 2 days early, i can never get to test date. I am doing iui aswell and next month is my last try tyhen i am heading for the clomid. good luck and i hope you are feeling better.
chin up
luv
cat


----------



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

Dear Mel/Cat
So sorry for you  
Mel - we had a 6 month break from treatment and it was most welcome, go and enjoyyourselves and do what YOU want, good luck next time xxxx.
Cat - it will happen, good luck xxxx
Best wishes, Bev H xxx


----------



## Barbs (Jun 23, 2002)

Hi Girls

Please give me some advice. After 2 failed IVF attempts and 1 failed FET three days ago, where do you find the strength to carry on?
We have 2 frosties left and that is our lot.
My situation is that we have no more money left ( still in debt for the last one), and I am too old to egg-share.
Should I take a break and then have the two thawed out( knowing that I could lose both of them), or do I carry on now and then accept that the journey is over?
At the moment I can't think straight and I'm blinded by the fact that I want to keep going regardless, However, my partner is the sensible one and has said that we just cannot afford any more. I can't seem to let it go.
When you want something so badly, you just have to keep at it.
Please help?

Love Barbs xxxxxxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Mel, Barbs, Cat sorry to read all your news......... it's so hard to pick yourself back up.....

Barbs - somehow you do find the strength to carry on even if you feel negative about the whole thing now. I know that after all our history (see footnote) that this time it hit me even harder and I'm now just beginning to bounce back properly but it's taken me much much longer this time as I was so convinced.

I honestly don't know how you carry on but you just do. Last time I was so convinced that was it we wouldn't go through this again. However, a few weeks (7 ish) on I know we will go again but we are having 6 months off having us time and will start again in January. We need this time emotionally.

Anway that's enough of my waffle, big hugs to you all ^group^ ^group^ ^group^

Love Sue
xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I am sorry to read about your negative results.

Have as much US time as you need, and I hope you will all feel ready after a well deserve break from it all, to start again

hugs to all
Jo
x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hello girls,

I am so sorry to read about your negatives, take some time for yourselves, i dont know where we all find the strength from but we do and you will all find some inner strength also.

Lots of love and hugs

Mel 

x x


----------



## MelM. (Apr 7, 2003)

Hey everyone,
Thanks so much for all your lovely messages! I feel loads better today. Have had a few grim days but am getting through them and today feel lots brighter. It's nice to have cheery messages and encouragement to go on. Thank you all!
Much love and hugs.
Mel.xx


----------



## Steve1 (May 28, 2003)

Keep going Mel, there are lots of people here sending you positive thoughts and wishes, myself included.


----------



## Gwyn (Jan 27, 2003)

Mel - So sorry to hear about result - life is truly awful to us when we try so hard for our dreams. You will get there. Sending you a hug.

Barbs - I know exactly how you feel, we have recently had our 3rd neg. We only have 1 frostie and are debating when to use it. We are also in debt and all I want to do is keep going. Better to be in debt for the next 5 yrs and try now than pay off debt, save up and find out in 3/4 years its not worth it. Well thats what I keep trying to tell Dp anyway.

Once you are on the rollercoaster it is so hard to get off, I am addicted to trying to have my baby.

Whatever you decide will be right for you when you are ready. Fine one to talk I am, should practice what I preach!!
Sending you hugs too and good luck with FET.

To anyone else who has recently had a neg - love to you also. 

Loadsa love 
Gwyn


----------



## Barbs (Jun 23, 2002)

Mel - I'm so sorry to hear about your result. I know how you are feeling. I think it is hard when you don't get your period and then get a negative result. My three attempts have all ended negative and I have not started bleeding until I have stopped the pessaries.
Just take some quality time out for yourself. 

Gwyn - My feelings are identical to yours. I am addicted to having a baby and I am prepared to get into any amount of debt to achieve it. Unfortunately, my partner is more level headed and although he wants a baby as much as I do, he won't allow us to get into any more debt. 
I'm so scared that once we use these two frosties up that is it and I just can't accept that. My life has been IVF for around 2 years now and even before that as I miscarried in April 1999 and was then on Clomid for around 6 months. 
Sorry to waffle but it is comforting to know that I am not the only person who feels this way.

Lets hope we all get what we want next time round and
then at long last the rollercoaster will stop to let us get off.

Love to everyone.

Barbs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

